# Cpt 76820



## childey (Aug 22, 2013)

Our office is encountering some carriers who do not want to reimburse for 76820 when being billed with an OB Ultrasound.  We are researching for coding guidelines on when this code should be billed and when it can be billed.  We have found that the medical necessity for this code is only when there is a fetal growth concern/problem.  If anyone has additional information please let me know.  

Thank you for any information you can provide,
YMC


----------



## msonger (Sep 18, 2013)

According to the CCI edits in my resource book --- only codes 76828 76821 and 76376 76377 are global to this code.

I am looking for documentation requirements for this code.  Do you have any resources?


----------

